# Help with identifying slime, fungus?



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I need some help identifying this slime/fungus or whatever it is that's been growing on the roots of my java fern.

It started growing a few weeks back and now its totally covered the root systems. It doesn't seem to be causing issues with the plants though as the new leaf from the fern are growing and the ghost shrimp in that tank are picking food off it.

The tank is an experiment/ grow out tank for plants. Its got a power head attached to a sponge filter and DIY co2. I've spike it every 3 months with land fertilizers 
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Before people start flaming me for using this, it is an experimental tank so no fish just ghosts and snails. I've had ghost larvae for a few days but they starved before I had my green water cultures up.

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a type of algae, and probably caused by your use of land fertilizer. I would suggest removing as much as possible manually, as it doesn't really adhere to anything.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> That is a type of algae, and probably caused by your use of land fertilizer. I would suggest removing as much as possible manually, as it doesn't really adhere to anything.


You right about removing it, I tried to clean it once and it comes off really easily

Would anything eat it? I going to get rid of it after the ghost shrimp eggs hatch. Hoping to have the larvae eat that as a continuous food source rather than me feeding green water twice a day


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Flag fish (Jordanella floridae) might eat it. I have a few and they are willing to eat some filamentous algae as well as a little duckweed (!!). But if you pull most of it off, and stop fertilizing, you can probably get rid of it.


----------

